# trade not on new critical skills list



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

Dear all

I have been working as an electrician for the past 5years and recently noted that the trade is not on the new critical skills list what advice how do I go about getting a renewal of permit as I am still employed with the same employer since 2009

Thanx in advance

#stressed


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Since you have been employed for more than 5 years, apply for a General Work Permit.

Consider also applying for a PR immediately after that.

The sooner the better. Home affairs has a dogged system and you want to give them time to work on your application. Don't wait up.


----------



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanx @ skilled but about the general permit there is issues about newspaper advert and people interviewed how am I possibly goin to go about that coz it was 5 yrs ago
#stressed


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

What permit (now all are called visas except PR) did you have before? Exceptional Skills? Quota? Why not apply straight for PR now? When does your visa expire?


----------



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

#legalman

I'm in a bit of a fix alredy bcoz I only noticed recently that the trade is not on the criticals list and I hev alredy applied for the critical skills visa with the VFS offices my permit was a quota permit which expired on the 16th of this month I rilly nid guidance on the way forward as I am foreseeing a rejection, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

#stressed


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Exceptional Skills and Quota Work Permits were and are not the same things.

There is nothing you can do except hope. You've submitted already. Maybe they will think you are an Automotive Electrician.


----------



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

#legalman

Any advice in the worst case scenario of a rejection?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Then you can appeal, but it only works if only if you have grounds to appeal.


----------



## gspringer (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanx Legalman Yeah I guess js keep hoping for the best but will update on the outcme I see you are based in cape town you have no offices in jhb?


----------

